# Excel - Arbeitsblatt per Tastatur umschalten



## Ste-Re (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie der Betreff schon sagt suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit unter Excel (2003) per Shortcut zwischen den Arbeitsblätter hin und her zu schalten. Kennt da jemand was?
Danke.


----------



## alexanderthiel (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Das ist "Strg+Bild vor oder zurück" (rechts neben neben Pos1 und Ende)


----------

